# Havre de Grace in November



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Is anyone vending at this show? Just trying to figure out if it will be worth the drive


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Search this very section....there are at least 4-5 threads on that particular venue...

You'll find your answer contained therein....

NorthEast - Dendroboard


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks! I just didn't know if other vendors might go as well.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am thinking of vending. If I do, will have a ton of tinc morphs, leucs, and a few odds and ends.
J


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

can you give us any info on price ranges, which tinc morphs...? Want to come prepared with the right amount of cash, etc......


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

By the time the show comes, we will have leucs (standard and banded), tincs (azureus, cobalts, dwarf cobalts, bakhuis, matechos, giant oranges, alanis, powder blue, yellow back, brazilian yellow heads, and possibly oyapoks. Not sure what else. Prices range from $40-100 and I can give discounts on trios or more.


----------

